# MCAP COMMERCIAL LP bond Maturity Dec 14, 2022 yield 5.2%



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Can somebody explain me why MCAP COMMERCIAL LP bond Maturity Dec 14, 2022 has so high yield 5.2% ?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you check credit rating?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

BBB low, but there are a lot of BB lows, but nobody gives such yield


----------

